# Classical Pianists?



## Davzon

Hi all, I just thought I'd start a new thread on The top classical pianists and find out if there is any more that I've not heard of before. 

Beethoven
Mozart
Chopin
Lizist
Bach
Greg
Rachmaninov 

I know some of these but there must be a hell lot more than that.


----------



## maestro57

To name a few out of a million and one: Ashkenazy, Uchida, Barenboim, Rubinstein, Arrau, Richter, Bolet, etc. But these I've listed weren't also famous as composers like the ones you've mentioned (and the ones you mentioned were not only from the "classical" era - you've got baroque, romantic, and 20th century there).

Oh, and since the ones you named were so great and you're paying homage to them, you might want to spell their names correctly


----------



## DavidA

I am not sure what you're trying to do here. Are you asking for classical Composers who were also great pianists? Or just those who were pianists in their own right in which case there are 1001 answers.


----------



## Davzon

> Oh, and since the ones you named were so great and you're paying homage to them, you might want to spell their names correctly


 I did think I spelt some of the names wrong, just thought that people would get the idea anyway. I know there is loads of pianists from different eras. I guess it's a rookie to say really, But I'd be crazy to say I know everything, I guess it's just habit too. cause anything that is piano or strings we tend to call classical.


----------



## Ukko

Davzon said:


> Hi all, I just thought I'd start a new thread on The top classical pianists and find out if there is any more that I've not heard of before.
> 
> Beethoven
> Mozart
> Chopin
> Lizist
> Bach
> Greg
> Rachmaninov
> 
> I know some of these but there must be a hell lot more than that.


It looks like you are really referring to 'keyboardist composers who had chops as performers' _and_ a rep as composers. That would cut the list down a lot, but it would still be unwieldy. I'm guessing that the great majority of published composers since 1800 learned to play the piano - it's a commonly used composing aid. _Some_ significant percentage of them performed in public, especially in the 19th C.


----------



## armin

The ones you've named are great composers...of course they _had to_ be great pianists as well in order to compose those wonderful pieces.And they were wonderful performers as well in their own time but as you know all of them have passed the way.To name some great pianists of today i can name Zimerman,Argerich,Pollini,Barenboim,Ashkenazy and many others...and referring to the great pianists passed the way in the 20th century i can name Richter,Horowitz,Arrau,Gould,Rubinstein,Hess and countless others whom their videos and recordings are all available on websites like youtube...
P.S:among the ones you've named only some recordings of Rachmaninov are available and we don't have any recordings from the other ones


----------

